
Lenovo ThinkPad A485 (Ryzen 5 Pro) Laptop Review - walterbell
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-A485-Ryzen-5-Pro-Laptop-Review.334528.0.html
======
ggm
Felt like a lot of clicks to be told we don't like AMD

